# Px4



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Finally found 5 minutes to snap a quick picture. As stated on the other thread I just got this gun (my first handgun) and I have put around 400 rounds through it so far. Added the grip about 50 rounds ago, and I think I might keep it on for a bit.

But I have a question. I had never cleaned a handgun until the first time i did this one. Anyone wanna give me a quick and dirty step by step routine?

I went to Wally World to buy some ammo and ended up picking up some RemOil and Hoppes Copper Solvent, and bag of cotton patches.

So I have been disassembing, passing the bronze brush through the barrel about 10 times, dipping the nylon brush in the solvent and passing it a couple of times, and then letting the barrel sit there.

The I used a patch with a little solvent and tried to clean the slide out as best I could, including the slots the rails slide in. Then go back to the barrel and run patches through til clean and dry.

I put a dab of rem oil on the barrel in the hole where the spring sits against it, and then on each slide rail, and then dab some on a patch and rub it on the barrel around the rotating lug.

Is this good enough? too much? not enough? Should I use grease instead of RemOil? Any advice to a noob greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Many answers to this question.

See for instance:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=29019&highlight=cleaning+PX4

WM


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks:smt023


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

I would just add that the PX4 runs best well lubed. Most recommend using some gun grease (like Tetra grease) on the rotating groove of the barrel and the guide notch that goes in it.... also lube the slide and frame at friction points. 

It will continue to smooth out and get better and better.


----------

